# 60cm - My first ADA tank ;)



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everybody. Here is my latest work and 1st try with ADA products. The photo below wasn't to be the final one. Unfortunately at the moment some of the plants are strongly overgrown and I don't know if I will manage to do anything more with this scape.

*Tank:*
60/30/36cm - 65lts
*Filtration:*
Eheim Classic 2213
*Lighting:*
3x18W - 865 + 840 + Phillips Aquarelle

*Substrate:*
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia
*Ferts:*
PlantaActiv Aquapotas, ADA Green Brighty STEP 2, Rataj Bioactiv
*CO2:*
Pressurized 1,5kg 1b/s

*Plants:*
Cryptocoryne nana, Echinodorus tenellus, Eleocharis accicularis, Eleocharis parvula, Glossostigma elatinoides, Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Ludwigia arcuata, Rotala sp. Green
*Animals:*
Hemigrammus erythrozonus, Caridina babaulti, Caridina japonica, Neocaridina denticulata sinensis var red










All comments welcome


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

more shots please!

it looks sorta brownish in the pic, is the water yellow?

looks good though


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice tank! Keep up the good work


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 
Paul, I might take a few more photos next week. The water is clear, it's only the colour and white balance setting in the camera. I tried to give the photo "warm" impression - this is how I "see" this scape


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

Very well planed out.. and i dont see the water being "yellow" at all. Looks as if the photo has a soft look to it.

I was wondering what wood that was you are using? 

I like your live stock aswell.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks *Zippin*. The wood is mahogany.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Chester,

how did you manage to use three 18W bulbs over a 60cm tank? Pendant or hood which you DIYed? 

Nice shot and an equally beautiful site you have, thanks for posting! 

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks *detlef*! I use this fixture:
http://aqva-light.pl/shop.php?UID_c=4df5111ca704&UID_p=ba099eedb8b0&UID=33007a1d9cb5
And something similar to this:
http://www.luxmarket.pl/p/Oprawa GLORIA 18W (67 cm)/2577

It's not very estetic, but at least the plants are doing fine 

Thanks for appreciating my website, I am thinking of creating an English version too.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, as for the lighting I expected that you've done something on your own.

To the best of my knowledge not one single company seems to be interested in providing nicely designed enclosures for 60cm tanks with T8 18watt or T5 24watt bulbs going along the entire tank length. Although ADA has shown with their former and now discontinued Green Glow system that this was possible (using of course their shorter than usual 18 watt NA bulbs). As we all know one or two 15 watt fluoros over a 60 are crap. The Atman fixture is not very pleasing aesthetically as you've already stated.

Thanks chester for replying and be careful your single strip light seems to be IP20 only and not meant for aquatic use!

Cheers,
Detlef


----------



## nationof2 (Jun 28, 2006)

Nicely done.


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

> Thanks chester for replying and be careful your single strip light seems to be IP20 only and not meant for aquatic use!


Yup, I know that. But I use it for a long time, and still no problems. I am thinking of 2x24W T5 sollution, but it's rather far future.

*nationof2* thanks.

And final photo of the layout:










Now I need to do something for ADA contest.


----------

